# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > مبتدی: یک popup برای گرفتن confirm شبیه فیس بوک لازم دارم

## tazarvmmr

سلام به همه
دوستان من تازه دارم جاوا اسکریپت رو یاد میگیرم، کسی میتونه کمک کنه که چطوری میشه یک پنجره نمایش داد برای گرفتن تایید برای انجام کاری مثلا حذف یک رکورد از کاربر گرفت؟ چیزی شبیه به پنجره ای که فیس بوک هنگام حذف یک post نمایش میده، یعنی theme اون پنجره با theme سایت یکی باشه
اصلا فیس بوک اینکارو با جاوا اسکریپت انجام داده؟ اگر کدش را دارید لطفا به منم بدید

مرسی

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام یک نمونه قبلا برای آپلود درست کرده بودم 
امیدوارم مفید باشه.

----------


## tazarvmmr

مرسی از لطف شما

حالا مشکل اینه که چطوری میتونم ای popup رو تو #C صدا کنم!

----------


## hossin.esm

کد جاوااسکریپت در php و asp تفاوتی نداره . و شما میتونید از همون کد توی asp هم استفاده کنید.

----------

